# Medical Kit Items-Izzy Gauze,TQ,NAR Gauze $40 shipped



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've bought a bunch from this guy

WTS Med kit items $40 shipped - AR15.COM

For those that don't barf while browsing arf :-?


----------

